# 3 Cách trị mụn ở mũi bằng phương pháp cực đơn giản



## luuanh95 (9/10/19)

*1. Cách trị mụn ở mũi bằng việc xông hơi mặt*
Xông hơi mặt là phương pháp nhiều chuyên gia thẩm mỹ sử dụng để mở lỗ chân lông và loại bỏ bụi cũng như các chất bẩn. Đây cũng là 1 cách trị mụn ở mũi hiệu quả và dễ thực hiện nhất.

Quá trình này cũng có thể mở lỗ chân lông bị tắc do da chết và dầu, từ đó trị mụn cám ở mũi.





​
*Cách thực hiện:*

– Đun sôi nước. Khi nước đã sôi, bạn cẩn thận đặt nồi nước vào chỗ mình ngồi xông.

– Bạn nghiêng mặt để xông hơi nước nóng trong 5 đến 10 phút.

– Bạn có thể áp dụng cách này vài lần mỗi tuần.

*2. Cách trị mụn ở mũi bằng cách tẩy tế bào chết bằng yến mạch*
Có nhiều mỹ phẩm chứa bột yến mạch nhưng bạn có thể tự chế hỗn hợp tẩy tế bào chết cho mũi. Mũi ít tế bào chết sẽ bớt mụn và mịn màng hơn.





​
*Cách thực hiện:*

– Trộn yến mạch và sữa chua nguyên chất theo tỷ lệ bằng nhau.

– Sau khi có hỗn hợp, bạn thoa một lớp mỏng lên mũi.

– Bạn để yên trong 10 – 15 phút rồi rửa sạch bằng nước ấm.

– Bạn có thể áp dụng cách này tối đa vài lần mỗi tuần.

*3. Cách trị mụn ở mũi bằng mật ong*
Mật ong nguyên chất có đặc tính kháng khuẩn, từ đó có thể làm giảm các vấn đề về mụn. Bạn có thể tận dụng lợi ích này để trị mụn cám ở mũi. Bạn hãy mua mật ong ở nguồn uy tín để có mật ong thật nguyên chất nhé.

_



_
_Mật ong cũng là nguyên liệu chính trong phương pháp trị mụn ở lưng hiệu quả_​
*Cách thực hiện:*
– Thoa một lượng nhỏ mật ong lên mũi và giữ yên để mật ong không dây ra những khu vực khác trên mặt hay quần áo.

– Sau 15 – 30 phút, bạn hãy rửa sạch mũi bằng nước ấm.

– Bạn có thể áp dụng cách này vài lần mỗi tuần.

*4. Cách trị mụn ở mũi bằng kháng khuẩn đa tầng*
Công nghệ tiên tiến này có khả năng điều trị mụn ở hầu hết các vùng trên cơ thể, trong đó có vùng mũi.





​Khác với các phương pháp trị mụn thông thường, cách trị mụn ở mũi bằng kháng khuẩn đa tầng sử dụng tia laser để tác động vào vùng mũi bị mụn của khách hàng. Với cơ chế kháng khuẩn đa tầng vượt trội, công nghệ trị mụn này giúp làm sạch sâu mang lại hiệu quả trị mụn dứt điểm chỉ sau một liệu trình duy nhất.

Trên đây là những giải đáp của chúng tôi cho câu hỏi cách trị mụn ở mũi bằng công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng có mang lại hiệu quả không?

Nếu còn thắc mắc về vấn đề gì cũng như để đăng ký sử dụng dịch vụ trị mụn tại thẩm mỹ viện VietCharm, các bạn hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi qua địa chỉ hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666 hoặc đến trực tiếp địa chỉ 305 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội để được nhân viên của chúng tôi giải đáp và tư vấn tận tình.


----------



## Hoa nguyễnn (10/12/19)

Mật ong nguyên chất có đặc tính kháng khuẩn, từ đó có thể làm giảm các vấn đề về mụn


----------

